# My Playlist



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

02 Mastermix - Ghostbusters
3 Stooges - No Ghosts (Wav)
06 Mastermix - Halloween Madness
12 Mastermix - Halloween Bigs & Pieces
13 Mastermix - Evil Laughter
14 Mastermix - Goblin Laugh
15 Mastermix - Nightmare On Elm Street
17 Mastermix - The Dark Room
19 Mastermix - Twilight Zone
ACDC - Highway To Hell
Armand Van Helden - Witch Doctor
Bart – Well I’ll Be A Son Of A Witch (Wav)
Bettlejuice – It’s Showtime (Wav)
Blair Witch Theme
Bobby Boris Pickett – Monster Mash
Charlie Daniels Band – Devil Went Down To Georgia
Classics IV – Spooky
Concrete Blonde – Bloodletting (Extended)
Creedence Clearwater Revival – Bad Moon Rising
Dark Shadows Theme
Darren Hayes – Strange Magic
David Bowie – Magic Dance
David Seville – Witch Doctor
Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead 
Electric Light Orchestra – Evil Woman
Elmer Fudd – Crafty (Wav)
Elmer Fudd – Twixter (Wav)
Elvis Presley – You’re The Devil In Disquise
ET – Phone Home 
Friday The 13th Theme
Ghost Hunters Theme
Godsmack – Voodoo
Grandpa Munster – Abracadabra
Grandpa Munster – Big Experiment
Grandpa Munster – Boo
Grandpa Munster – Laugh
Hammer – Addams Groove
Heart – Magic Man
Herman Munster – Darn Darn
Herman Munster – Laugh
Home Alone – Look What You Did You Little Jerk (Wav)
Homer Simpson – Boogie Man (Wav)
Home Simpson – Hate Halloween (Wav)
Igor – Yes Master (Wav)
I Warned You (Wav)
Janet Jackson – Black Cat
Jim Carey – Do Not Go In There (Wav)
John Travolta – What A Predicament (Wav)
Kate Bush – Waking The Witch
Labyrinth – Don’t Go On
Let’s Get The Hell Out Of Here (Wav)
Michael Jackson – Thriller
Mike Oldfield – Tubular Bells
Ministry – Everyday Is Halloween
Motley Crue – Shout At The Devil
Motley Crue – Wild Side
Mr. Burns – Halloween (Wav)
Munsters Theme
Munsters Theme – Billy Strange
Munsters Theme – Los Strait Jackets
Napoleon XIV – They’re Coming To Take Me Away
Nine Inch Nails – Hurt (Quiet)
Oingo Boingo – Weird Science
Olivia Newton John – Magic
Peanuts – Bag Of Rocks
Phantom Of The Opera Organ Song
Queen Alice In Wonderland – Off With Their Heads (Wav)
Ray Parker Jr. – Ghostbusters
Rob Zombie – Living Dead Girl
Rob Zombie – Never Gonna Stop
Rockwell – Somebody’s Watching Me
Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs – Little Red Riding Hood
Santana – Evil Ways
Scary Music 5
Screaming Man (Wav)
Screamin’ Jay Hawkins – I Put A Spell On You
Shaggy Scooby Doo – Man This Is Spooksville (Wav)
Shipwreck Storm Sound
Sixth Sense – I See Dead People (Wav)
Squirrel Nut Zippers – Hell
Stevie Wonder – Superstition
The Addams Family Theme
The Doors – People Are Strange
The Duponts – Screamin’ Ball (At Dracula Hall)
The Eagles – Witchy Woman
The Ghastly Ones – Spongebob Scaredy Pants
The Munsters Theme – Rob Zombie
The Oakridge Boys – Elvira
The Ran-Dells – Martian Hop
The Shining – Here’s Johnny 
Thunder & Rain Sound
Tweety – Save Me (Wav)
Twilight Zone Theme
Unsolved Mysteries Theme
Van Halen – Runnin’ With The Devil
Van Morrison – Moondance
Warren Zevon – Werewolves Of London
White Zombie – I’m Your Boogie Man
White Zombie – More Human Than Non Human
Wizard Of Oz – Are You A Good Witch Or A Bad Witch (Wav)
Wizard Of Oz – I’ll Get You My Pretty (Wav)
X-Files Theme (Enhanced)
Young Frankenstein – It’s Alive (Wav)


----------

